# Help with Colorado Area Breeders



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all... we recently lost one of our girls and are actively looking for a new puppy sometime later in December or later.

We were about to put down a deposit when a search on the breeder led me to these forums and the knowledge that once again we were about to buy a puppy from a breeder that is less then steller.

Since we have had several dogs die at a too young age we have decided invest the time and money to find a higher quality breeder and this forum has been invalueable in knowing what the red flags our.

We are looking for:
Lighter Colored ( but not white )
Breeders that show their dogs. ( not breeding for money only )
Dogs that have their clearences.

I started with recommendations in a thread here and MHGRC and their recommendations ( as expected litters are few are far between for these breeders) and have ended up with a short list of 3 breeders.

I'm hoping members here have experences with one or more of them:

Relay's Goldens – Lauren Relay - http://relaysgoldens.com/ (Colorado)
PrairieWyn Golden Retrievers – Julie & Holly Simmons - http://www.prairiewyn.com ( Iowa )
Redog Golden Retrievers – Becky Hays - http://www.redogkennels.com ( Colorado )

The 1st two have good websites and a lot of infomation on the dogs.

Becky was recommended by at least 3 other high end breeders that we have talked to but has a poor website and limited email availability now. ( lost her computer to lightning) My wife has talked to her on the phone and liked her but we are having trouble getting info on her dogs.

I'm interested in hearing any experiences forum members here have had with these breeders.

Andy


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would not ever be overly concerned with a website that does not have all the info on their website as in a poor website. Most of your good responsible breeders have waiting lists even before they decide to do a breeding. The ones that concern me are the ones that have all the bells and whistles and a ton of info - but not the right info, think smoke and mirrors here.
I have no personal knowledge of any of the three but have heard good things in regard to Redog Golden Retrievers & PrairieWyn Golden Retrievers but please do not take that as any negative toward Relay's Goldens.You appear to know what you want and what to look for so I have not much else to offer other than wishing you good luck in your search for your next pup.

Almost forgot
Welcome to the GRF! :wavey:


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

I will not judge a breeder on their website but there is no doubt the 1st 2 made it easy to see/verify the information on the parents. 

We just received an email from the MHGRC saying that Becky is known nationally and they recommend Redog.

As a side note... I don't know if it is national or local to colorado but Becky's last litter is in a Target (I believe) commercial running now. Cute puppys but we feel we need more time.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If there is a particualr litter you are interested in from Becky ask her for the AKC registration numbers of the sire and dam so you can go to the OFA website ( www.offa.org ) and at least verify the clearances. And as you may know OFA has a link to the CERF website to check the eyes also.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Have heard of all three, do not know them personally but nice dogs all around.
Also try www.brgoldens.com
Fisher's breeder lives in Colorado but she has no litters in the foreseeable future.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Have heard of all three, do not know them personally but nice dogs all around.
> Also try www.brgoldens.com
> Fisher's breeder lives in Colorado but she has no litters in the foreseeable future.


We really liked Becketts dogs but they had no litters planned.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Andy, I just sent you a p.m. (personal mail, so look in your profile area). I don't think you can pm me back because you don't have enough posts, but I'm in the Boulder phone book.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know the breeders either, but make sure you independently verify all clearances, preferably on multiple generations.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks like any of those choices would be good. Mine came from Colorado and has some Redog in her lines--nice dogs. Like this one: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14035

When I was looking I considered Relay as their dogs looked really nice too....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jean Von Barby, of Elysian, has beautiful, multi-purpose dogs and is in Colorado.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Jean Von Barby, of Elysian, has beautiful, multi-purpose dogs and is in Colorado.


I've seen Elysian recommended before but I've never been able to find any contact infomation and haven't seen a recent listing in k9data for any of their dogs.

Andy


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Tiffany McCrae is in Colorado and there are a couple nice litters sired by her boys - including a PrairieWyn litter ..... Tiffany's kennel is Venture Goldens.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

peeps said:


> Tiffany McCrae is in Colorado and there are a couple nice litters sired by her boys - including a PrairieWyn litter ..... Tiffany's kennel is Venture Goldens.


Venture does not have a litter but the PrairieWyn litter we are looking at was sired by their Tonka. Tiffany has also given us several recommendations.

I really also like the mate Bindi Sue. Pretty long drive for us which doesn't matter to pick up a puppy but means we likely would not get a chance to view their setup/dogs before commiting.

Andy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember when Bindi Sue was a puppy- how utterly delighted with her they were and are. That is one loved dog. . .


I'm pming you the contact info for Jeanne & Elysian.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't bother with Jeanne -- she doesn't breed that often and I would guess, has a waiting list a mile long of show/performance homes.


----------



## ckschmid (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe check out Coloradogoldens.com... I'm not sure, but I don't think they Show their dogs. Clean facility, friendly.. We got our golden there. She's a great family dog.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I remember when Bindi Sue was a puppy- how utterly delighted with her they were and are. That is one loved dog. . .
> 
> 
> I'm pming you the contact info for Jeanne & Elysian.


Thanks for the info. I take it you know about PrairieWyn since you know Bindi?

Andy


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Just an update since other Coloradoans looking for breeders will come across this thread.

We were able to visit the Colorado breeders and had more contact with PrairieWyn.

*Redogs* - The puppies were already born. They were beautiful. Mom and Dad looked good also. Becky came highly recommended. Lots of champions including a Winchester BOB. However... its a large operation; 19 dogs. Hard to get info on the dogs. She doesn't use K9data. She had the pedigrees printed for us but we managed to leave with only the grandparents. We still have no clearance numbers on the parents. The info is not on the website and she doesn't seem to use email. Although we had hoped to have a puppy in December Redogs moved to 3rd.

*PrairieWyn* - Loved the look of the parents and heard good things about both parents elsewhere. They communicated well and sent pictures of their setup when we requested them. They were our 1st choice and we were willing to drive up there (10 hours) to see the puppies 3-4 weeks after birth. The downside was their statement that they kept 2 lists... one for companion dogs and one for show dogs. That in itself did not surprise us since we know most breeders have waiting lists for show quality puppies. The issue was that it seemed that anyone could be added to the 2nd list up to when they are evaluated which meant we would not know if we had a puppy until it was time for them to go home. That would be tough watching the puppies grow for 1-7 weeks but not knowing if one would be ours. 

*Relay's Goldens* - We were in north Denver and called and asked Lauren if we could possible stop by and see the mom Jersey. We ended up there for 1 1/2 hours. Lauren was great and we loved Jersey. Obviously more then just a show/breeding dog to Lauren. 2 'show' quality dogs were already spoken for so we needed at least 3 females in the litter to guarantee we would get one. Jersey just had 4 and 4 so it looks like in 7-8 weeks we'll have our new family member.

We also had 3-4 other breeders that looked great and we would have been happy to get a puppy from if they had them available. In general those recommended here and recommendations from those.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AndyLL said:


> 2 'show' quality dogs were already spoken for so we needed at least 3 females in the litter to guarantee we would get one. Jersey just had 4 and 4 so it looks like in 7-8 weeks we'll have our new family member.



Boy you really dddrrraaaggeeeddd that out! I was thinking you were still having to look elsewhere! :doh:

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats--you're a great example of someone who did their homework, interviewed 3 great breeders, and came to a fit where you and the breeder and the situation melded perfectly.

Everyone should do this when they are looking for a puppy.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

And thanks everyone for the PMs. 

I answered every one of them and didn't realize until today that I don't have enough posts to actaully send them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! Nice to know of someone legit in Denver. My daughter lives in Denver and we have considered a breeder in CO.

Can't wait for pics of your pup!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Andy, you only need three more posts, I think Congrats on making a well-informed decision! It's the waiting game now.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations to you!


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

I was compiling information about colorado breeders for a co-worker and realized I never posted pictures of my puppy here.

Pixie is over a year old now:










1 week:
Pixie 1st Week pictures by AndyLL - Photobucket

6 months:
Pixie 6 months old pictures by AndyLL - Photobucket

About 10-11 months:
Dogs at Cabin Sept 11 2010 pictures by AndyLL - Photobucket


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pixie is adorable. So glad you found a good breeder and are happy.
We got an Elysian grandson (and a Stoney son) from Huntleigh near St. Louis.
We adore him.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I can assure you that Becky is on the up and up. She has awesome dog's and does have all clearances, just ask her for them. Oh and her husband is a vet, one whom I drive 4hrs to have hips and elbows done, he is awesome!


----------

